# fglrx hangs on shutdown

## Khumarahn

Hi all,

I am having an issue with computer hanging on shutdown right after "removing addresses" for net.eth0. If I wait for like 3 minutes (long time to wait!), shutdown continues, and after booting up again I see in /var/log/messages a long output of issue with fglrx, something about ASCI hang. The whole thing is below:

```

May 23 13:36:58 globalhost dhcpcd[2003]: received SIGTERM, stopping

May 23 13:36:58 globalhost dhcpcd[2003]: eth0: removing interface

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.067921] [fglrx] ASIC hang happened

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.067932] Pid: 2169, comm: Xorg Tainted: P            2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #4

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.067938] Call Trace:

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068005]  [<ffffffffa002b28c>] ? firegl_hardwareHangRecovery+0x1c/0x50 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068170]  [<ffffffffa00ab259>] ? _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15ResetASICIfHungEv+0x9/0x10 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068293]  [<ffffffffa00ab20c>] ? _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15WaitForCompleteEv+0x6c/0xb0 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068416]  [<ffffffffa00a8dff>] ? _ZN4Asic19PM4ElapsedTimeStampEj14_LARGE_INTEGER12_QS_CP_RING_+0xaf/0x160 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068542]  [<ffffffffa00a9994>] ? _ZN15ExecutableUnits10CPRingIdleE15idle_WaitMethod12_QS_CP_RING_+0x184/0x1a0 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068634]  [<ffffffffa0046aa2>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068719]  [<ffffffffa0046aa2>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068804]  [<ffffffffa0046aa2>] ? firegl_trace+0x72/0x1e0 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.068925]  [<ffffffffa00a97bb>] ? _ZN15ExecutableUnits7PM4idleE15idle_WaitMethod+0x4b/0x90 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069044]  [<ffffffffa00a27f1>] ? _ZN15QS_PRIVATE_CORE9QsPM4idleE15idle_WaitMethod+0x31/0x60 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069165]  [<ffffffffa008e7cb>] ? _ZN10QS_PRIVATE16unRegisterClientEj+0x11b/0x130 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069181]  [<ffffffff8127f352>] ? cpumask_any_but+0x22/0x40

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069297]  [<ffffffffa009859b>] ? _Z8uCWDDEQCmjjPvjS_+0x35b/0x1100 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069384]  [<ffffffffa0048e34>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE_32+0x334/0x440 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069470]  [<ffffffffa00478a0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x70/0x100 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069557]  [<ffffffffa0047830>] ? firegl_cmmqs_CWDDE32+0x0/0x100 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:55 globalhost kernel: [  229.069635]  [<ffffffffa0026eda>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1ea/0xeb0 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069650]  [<ffffffff8102aa45>] ? do_page_fault+0x1a5/0x420

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069725]  [<ffffffffa001cbe9>] ? ip_firegl_unlocked_ioctl+0x9/0x10 [fglrx]

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069739]  [<ffffffff810e2a9f>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x9f/0x570

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069751]  [<ffffffff810e6f55>] ? dput+0x75/0x140

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069763]  [<ffffffff810d504b>] ? fput+0x1bb/0x2a0

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069775]  [<ffffffff810e2fb9>] ? sys_ioctl+0x49/0x80

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069788]  [<ffffffff810023bb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069801] pubdev:0xffffffffa0259620, num of device:2 , name:fglrx, major 8, minor 83. 

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069811] device 0 : 0xffff880143104000 .

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069820] Asic ID:0x9490, revision:0x17, MMIOReg:0xffffc90010100000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069829] FB phys addr: 0xc0000000, MC :0xf00000000, Total FB size :0x40000000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069839] gart table MC:0xf0fc21000, Physical:0xcfc21000, size:0x3de000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069848] mc_node :FB, total 1 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069856]     MC start:0xf00000000, Physical:0xc0000000, size:0x10000000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069866]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0xfc21000, reference count:9, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069877]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0x1000000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069887]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0xfc21000, size:0x3df000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069897] mc_node :INV_FB, total 1 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069904]     MC start:0xf10000000, Physical:0xd0000000, size:0x30000000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069914]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x2fffd000, size:0x3000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069924] mc_node :GART_USWC, total 2 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069932]     MC start:0x3e6c0000, Physical:0x0, size:0x4d400000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069941]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0x2000000, reference count:3, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069951] mc_node :GART_CACHEABLE, total 3 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069959]     MC start:0x10400000, Physical:0x0, size:0x2e2c0000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069969]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x200000, size:0x500000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069980]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0x200000, reference count:2, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.069991]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0xef000, size:0x11000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070010] GRBM : 0xffffffff, SRBM : 0xffffffff .

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070019] CP_RB_BASE : 0xffffffff, CP_RB_RPTR : 0xffffffff , CP_RB_WPTR :0xffffffff.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070035] CP_IB1_BUFSZ:0xffffffff, CP_IB1_BASE_HI:0xffffffff, CP_IB1_BASE_LO:0xffffffff.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070045] last submit IB buffer -- MC :0xffffffffffffffff. Can't found mapped physical page for this MC .

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070058] device 1 : 0xffff880143f14000 .

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070066] Asic ID:0x9460, revision:0xa, MMIOReg:0xffffc90011480000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070074] FB phys addr: 0xd0000000, MC :0xf00000000, Total FB size :0x40000000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070084] gart table MC:0xf0fc20000, Physical:0xdfc20000, size:0x3df000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070092] mc_node :FB, total 1 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070099]     MC start:0xf00000000, Physical:0xd0000000, size:0x10000000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070109]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0xfc20000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070119]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0x1000000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070130]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0xfc20000, size:0x3e0000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070139] mc_node :INV_FB, total 1 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070146]     MC start:0xf10000000, Physical:0xe0000000, size:0x30000000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070156]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x2fffb000, size:0x5000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070166] mc_node :GART_USWC, total 2 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070173]     MC start:0x3e6c0000, Physical:0x0, size:0x4d400000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070182] mc_node :GART_CACHEABLE, total 3 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070189]     MC start:0x10400000, Physical:0x0, size:0x2e2c0000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070198] mc_node :PEER_FB_GART, total 1 zones

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070206]     MC start:0x8bac0000, Physical:0x0, size:0x1000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070215] GRBM : 0x3028, SRBM : 0x200000c0 .

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070224] CP_RB_BASE : 0x3e6c00, CP_RB_RPTR : 0x1770 , CP_RB_WPTR :0x1770.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070234] CP_IB1_BUFSZ:0x0, CP_IB1_BASE_HI:0x0, CP_IB1_BASE_LO:0x3e7dd000.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070243] last submit IB buffer -- MC :0x3e7dd000. Can't found mapped physical page for this MC .

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070255] Dump the trace queue.

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost kernel: [  229.070261] End of dump

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost acpid: exiting

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost syslog-ng[2095]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

May 23 13:39:56 globalhost syslog-ng[2095]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.1.4'

```

It appeared after some recent updates. Does anybody else has this problem? And despite fglrx is an ati binary blob that nobody wants to work with, is there any way to work this issue around?

Just in case, my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 May 2011 16:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula PUEL AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://141.219.155.230/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv jpeg kpathsea latex lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse4a ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ru" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Version of ati-drivers:

```

globalhost ~ # emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-11.3  USE="modules (multilib) qt4 -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## BradN

Usually the best chances for a quick fix is trying an older/newer kernel or newer drivers.

----------

## Khumarahn

Thanks for advice, I tried newer version of ati-drivers already, but didn't try other kernel or older drivers.

BTW, I forgot to mention that my computer has 2 video cards, it actually works as multiseat.

----------

## BradN

Another thing to try is turning off graphical framebuffer for the console if you have it on.  There's been a history of problems in combination with X drivers.

----------

## Khumarahn

@BradN, 

your advice to try other kernel versions helped. In combination of newer kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 and newer ati-drivers-11.5, system doesn't hang on shutdown anymore  :Smile: 

This is strange however that part of issue remained - right before power goes off, it says something like "cannot remount / readonly because we are using it". I can tell that this is related because if I, say, remove one of video cards, it never appears. Thus, something must be wrong, even though it doesn't bother me that much now that it doesn't make me wait a lot.

----------

## Khumarahn

forgot to add - I didn't use framebuffer at all

----------

## BradN

Strange, the unable to remount / read-only normally only happens when you've done unusual mounting procedures (and the system can't figure out the right order of unmounting things) but most likely a program is hung up in a kernel call and unable to fully exit (holding some read/write files open).

It'd be interesting to see a ps -Af output at that point in the shutdown sequence (maybe you could add it to the init script along with a long enough sleep command to read the output).

Just an idea anyway because the system keeping / mounted read/write during shutdown often leads to lots of extra disk checking at boot up (maybe depending on filesystem)

----------

## Khumarahn

ps -Af right before remounting / read-only:

```

UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root         1     0  0 17:54 ?        00:00:01 init [6]  

root         2     0  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kthreadd]

root         3     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         6     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [migration/0]

root         7     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [migration/1]

root         9     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root        10     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/0:1]

root        11     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [migration/2]

root        13     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [ksoftirqd/2]

root        14     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [migration/3]

root        16     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [ksoftirqd/3]

root        17     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [khelper]

root        21     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [netns]

root       273     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [sync_supers]

root       275     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [bdi-default]

root       276     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kintegrityd]

root       278     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kblockd]

root       280     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kacpid]

root       281     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       282     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kacpi_hotplug]

root       412     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [ata_sff]

root       420     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [khubd]

root       435     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [cfg80211]

root       531     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kondemand]

root       532     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [rpciod]

root       533     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/2:1]

root       596     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kswapd0]

root       668     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [fsnotify_mark]

root       670     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [aio]

root       687     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [nfsiod]

root       694     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [crypto]

root       712     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [pencrypt]

root       714     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [pdecrypt]

root       933     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       936     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       939     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       942     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       945     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       948     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root       960     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_6]

root       963     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/u:8]

root       974     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_7]

root       977     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [scsi_eh_8]

root       980     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/u:9]

root      1036     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kpsmoused]

root      1053     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [kconservative]

root      1076     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [hd-audio0]

root      1087     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [hd-audio1]

root      1093     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [hd-audio2]

root      1128     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [jbd2/sda3-8]

root      1129     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [ext4-dio-unwrit]

root      1958     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [flush-8:0]

root      2159     1  0 17:54 tty7     00:00:13 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -nolisten tcp -layout seat1 -sharevts -novtswitch -isolateDevice PCI:5:0:0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

root      2243     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [firegl]

root      2244     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [firegl]

root      2245     2  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 [firegl]

root      2456     2  0 17:55 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/2:2]

root      2479     2  0 17:55 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/1:2]

root      2652     2  0 18:04 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/3:2]

root      2671     2  0 18:09 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/3:0]

root      2685     2  0 18:11 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/0:0]

root      2691     2  0 18:13 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/1:0]

root      2692     2  0 18:14 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/3:1]

root      2711     2  0 18:17 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/0:2]

root      2737     1  0 18:19 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/rc reboot

root      3527  2737  0 18:19 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/runscript /etc/init.d/mount-ro --lockfd 39 start

root      3528  3527  0 18:19 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/mount-ro start

root      3534  3528  0 18:19 ?        00:00:00 ps -Af

```

----------

## BradN

/usr/bin/Xorg :0 -nolisten tcp -layout seat1 -sharevts -novtswitch -isolateDevice PCI:5:0:0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

Sure enough, X hasn't fully exited.  At least that's narrowed down to the source of that behavior (although it could be in combination with video related kernel drivers or other things)

----------

## Khumarahn

Yes... Is there anything I can try to narrow it further?

----------

## BradN

Honestly, I wouldn't know where to start to tackle that in a proper debugging method (I suspect it would require lots of knowledge of how X.org interfaces with video drivers, and maybe how fglrx interfaces with the linux kernel).

Best thing to do is look for / file a bug report and keep trying new software versions (drivers, kernel, X.org) until someone fixes it.

That ASIC hang message could have something to do with things, basically saying the video card stopped processing requests and probably some reset had to be performed or drop down to less acceleration features.  It's not unlikely that the ATI driver doesn't handle these cases well, and that could be what's hanging up (some kind of call into kernel mode that's waiting for the device, but never returns).

----------

## Khumarahn

BradN, do you know where would be best to submit bug report on this?

Overall, thank you much for your help.

----------

## BradN

I would try looking on bugs.gentoo.org first to see if there are any hangs at shutdown or hanging X processes reported like that, and report a bug there if you can't find one.

----------

